# Audi S6 front bumper



## LGas24 (Mar 12, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find an S6 front bumper (c6) only?
I'm looking to find it at a reasonable price and I'm seeing that it is not an easy part to find.







Please no C5 comments I respect the car







, but I am strictly talking about the C6 so C6 comments only







. If there is no way to find it cheap I am willing to accept any resource. Thanks.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Audi S6 front bumper (LGas24)*

Get in line







I've been looking for a while now...

I'd get on the phone with European car wreckers in your area to find a used example. If you want to get a new one, Rich from http://www.opempl.us carries the part, but you have to pay-to-play.
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=766


----------

